# Closest TBT Member to You



## Acruoxil (Oct 12, 2015)

Time to stalk your fellow TBT members o3o So, where are you living currently? Who do you know that is close to you geographically? 

No one lives close to where I do ;u;


----------



## okaimii (Oct 12, 2015)

I live in Illinois and I think Mariah once said she did too, I believe.


----------



## jiny (Oct 12, 2015)

I thought you meant who is your best friend on TBT

Not that I know of.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

I know TheCreeperHugz lives in England too :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sugarella said:


> I thought you meant who is your best friend on TBT
> 
> Not that I know of.



Same xD


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 12, 2015)

London? Anyone?


----------



## jiny (Oct 12, 2015)

Never mind, lots of people live in Texas apparently.

I know DoubleR (he left TBT sadly)

and that username I can never remember. The user who has "GreatNess awaits you.." As his signature.


Texas? Anyone!?!?


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 12, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> Same xD



SO DID IIIIIIIIIII XD

Uhhhhh... Any other Welsh TBT members around here, or am I the only one? 030


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 12, 2015)

Slammint said:


> London? Anyone?



Yassssss ^^^^^


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 12, 2015)

Chaotix and I live like super close to each other and apparently even attended the same university at one point lmao. I also have a close friend who made an account, but she only used it for a day.


----------



## aericell (Oct 12, 2015)

Apparently Javocado lives not too far from me, and Mink! They both live in SoCal


----------



## jiny (Oct 12, 2015)

Does anyone live in texas


----------



## Hatori (Oct 12, 2015)

I'm in California and I know a good handful of people who live nearby! 

(I also thought you meant like 'best TBT friend' or something xD )


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Oct 12, 2015)

Probably Miharu, an hour away : ) Though for people I don't know well in the bay area some may live closer 8'D


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 12, 2015)

Uh..... Anyone here that lives in Ireland?


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 12, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Probably Miharu, an hour away : ) Though for people I don't know well in the bay area some may live closer 8'D



Ooo. I'm from the Bay Area! Around San Jose, specifically. A lot of people on the forums seem to come from the Bay haha.


----------



## ams (Oct 12, 2015)

I'm in the Canadian prairies but I'm guessing I might be the only one!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 12, 2015)

I know a few Swedes on here so probably those


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 12, 2015)

It could be every friend of USA


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Oct 12, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> Ooo. I'm from the Bay Area! Around San Jose, specifically. A lot of people on the forums seem to come from the Bay haha.



Very cool, I also noticed that haha : ) I live near San Francisco in Richmond (the good part), always love the chance to shop there 8 )


----------



## boujee (Oct 12, 2015)

jacob he lives in Pennslyvannia and I live in New York, so like a hour or two drive


----------



## Amichann (Oct 12, 2015)

Temari is the closest tbt member to me as well as BadCrumbs.


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 12, 2015)

Hey guys! Watch no one relate to me!  
I live in the Faroe Islands, Su?uroy. 

And I don't think anyone else on BTF is from the Faroe Islands. xD


----------



## Aestivate (Oct 12, 2015)

Chocofruit said:


> Hey guys! Watch no one relate to me!
> I live in the Faroe Islands, Su?uroy.
> 
> And I don't think anyone else on BTF is from the Faroe Islands. xD



That's between Iceland and the UK right? I've heard from it and my parents somehow had the idea it would be a good destination for a holiday a couple of years ago (that didn't happen though). How big is the citizenry, like, I've heard it's pretty populated for such a remote place to live in.

I've seen fairly a lot of people from my country on this site and considering it has 17 million citizens while being 40km^2, I think I'm able to guess that there are some people that live pretty close to me


----------



## Albuns (Oct 12, 2015)

;u; I'm pretty sure no one lives near Philadelphia.


----------



## piichinu (Oct 12, 2015)

pokemanz in indiana uwu

im in ohio


----------



## Beardo (Oct 12, 2015)

My sister, coobacupcake
Other than that.... anyone in Iowa?


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

Mino. I live like probs 15-20 mins away from him.

http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?34-Mino#vmessage338846


----------



## Demquas (Oct 12, 2015)

piichinu said:


> pokemanz in indiana uwu
> 
> im in ohio



Ohio buddy :T


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 12, 2015)

I live in New York, so Call Me Daniel, and a few others that live in PA. Thats pretty much it I guess.


----------



## milkday (Oct 12, 2015)

I don't think there's anyone (Norfolk, UK). Maybe Slammint- I believe they're Watford?


----------



## Princess (Oct 12, 2015)

LaBelleFleur lives a couple streets down from me lmao


----------



## jiny (Oct 12, 2015)

No one is in Texas?!?!?

I'm a loner.


----------



## Beardo (Oct 12, 2015)

Princess said:


> LaBelleFleur lives a couple streets down from me lmao



Canadians lol


----------



## jiny (Oct 12, 2015)

Goldenapple lives probably an hour away from me lol

click


----------



## Princess (Oct 12, 2015)

Beardo said:


> Canadians lol


Yeaaaah I've been waiting for the day since I joined this forum, that someone from my neighbourhood would eventually join


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 12, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> That's between Iceland and the UK right? I've heard from it and my parents somehow had the idea it would be a good destination for a holiday a couple of years ago (that didn't happen though). How big is the citizenry, like, I've heard it's pretty populated for such a remote place to live in.
> 
> I've seen fairly a lot of people from my country on this site and considering it has 17 million citizens while being 40km^2, I think I'm able to guess that there are some people that live pretty close to me



Yeah somewhere between there, and the population is about 45 - 50k people. 
It's the place people get mad at, because some people here kill killer whales.


----------



## Celestefey (Oct 12, 2015)

I live in the London-y area of England, so I'm 99.9% sure there's probably someone on TBT from here too. I don't actually live in London but, close enough.


----------



## mintellect (Oct 12, 2015)

I live on Long Island, if anyone lives there?


----------



## 00jachna (Oct 12, 2015)

I know 3 swedes on here

So one of those guys

I live close to Uppsala, incase anyone from SWE is reading this


----------



## Jacob (Oct 12, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> ;u; I'm pretty sure no one lives near Philadelphia.



I do 

I live pretty close to Lixx, Alby-Kun, lethallulu, gamzee, Call me daniel, and Misslily (Philadelphia-New York Area)

Hopefully we can all meet up one day


----------



## Brad (Oct 12, 2015)

I think there are a few from Washington, but none from Oregon as far as I know.


----------



## Cam1 (Oct 12, 2015)

South Carolina, closes I know is Peisinoe in North Carolina


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 12, 2015)

Gracelia and Miharu??? Bay Area ish


----------



## Raffy (Oct 12, 2015)

I live in surrey, BC rn c:

i know theres one person named "RainyInVancouver", same province


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Oct 12, 2015)

I live in the praries in Canada. Dunno if anyone else does


----------



## M O L K O (Oct 12, 2015)

Jacksonville FL, the largest city size wise and its basically hell


----------



## Albuns (Oct 12, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> I do
> 
> I live pretty close to Lixx, Alby-Kun, lethallulu, gamzee, Call me daniel, and Misslily (Philadelphia-New York Area)
> 
> Hopefully we can all meet up one day



Huzzah~! \ouo/


----------



## himeki (Oct 12, 2015)

I live across the wall to MayorBambie LOL


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 12, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I live across the wall to MayorBambie LOL



Where do you live? 
I live just outside London in Windsor to be precise. Plz don't stalk me


----------



## Ramza (Oct 12, 2015)

i live near an airport


----------



## himeki (Oct 12, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Where do you live?
> I live just outside London in Windsor to be precise. Plz don't stalk me



earth


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Oct 12, 2015)

NicPlays said:


> Uh..... Anyone here that lives in Ireland?



Technically no, but I'm in Northern Ireland if that counts for anything.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 12, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> No one is in Texas?!?!?
> 
> I'm a loner.



I'm in Texas. There were plenty of members from Texas and I can think of 2 that have recently "left" tbt or whatever.


----------



## jiny (Oct 12, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I'm in Texas. There were plenty of members from Texas and I can think of 2 that have recently "left" tbt or whatever.



Yes. I know I forgot. It's that Ness guy, Goldenapple (became inactive), the Ryu guy (he left), and me.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 12, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Yes. I know I forgot. It's that Ness guy, Goldenapple (became inactive), the Ryu guy (he left), and me.



Apple2012 and Nuclear Bingo as well, I believe. I never knew which part of Texas any of them were from though


----------



## Kristen (Oct 12, 2015)

I used to live in Ontario, but I now live in New Jersey and I know FelicityShadow lives in New Jersey too (only because it's on their profile hehe)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

I remember that I think HappinessDelight and Riummi live in Cali  Sparro also has the same timezone as me, so maybe he lives in a neighboring state.


----------



## Oldcatlady (Oct 12, 2015)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I live in the praries in Canada. Dunno if anyone else does



Yeh. I'm from Alberta. ;D


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Oct 12, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> Apparently Javocado lives not too far from me, and Mink! They both live in SoCal





Bloobloop said:


> I remember that I think HappinessDelight and Riummi live in Cali  Sparro also has the same timezone as me, so maybe he lives in a neighboring state.





Hatori said:


> I'm in California and I know a good handful of people who live nearby!*


I guess I'm close to you guys as well! (San Diego, if you don't know then google maps it)


----------



## dizzy bone (Oct 12, 2015)

Anyone in Asia/South East Asia? I live in Malaysia


----------



## tumut (Oct 12, 2015)

Jacob Lawall is in Pennsylvania and so am I so probably him.


----------



## Soigne (Oct 12, 2015)

I think I remember seeing someone from the same town as me, but I can't remember their username.


----------



## Saylor (Oct 12, 2015)

Is anyone from Colorado? I think I remember someone telling me they lived in Colorado Springs but I'm not sure if they come online anymore.


----------



## riummi (Oct 12, 2015)

HappinessDelight, BlooBloop, some others i forgot~ some further than others though
woohoo for the bay area or anything in california really xD


----------



## Aesthetic (Oct 12, 2015)

who else lives in las vegas please end me

or anyone willing to drive from socal please


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 12, 2015)

North Eastern Virginia not too far from Richmond... not sure who's closest.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 12, 2015)

FoxWolf64 goes to the same school as me. I think he's inactive, but we live within a couple miles of each other at most.


----------



## Chaotix (Oct 12, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Very cool, I also noticed that haha : ) I live near San Francisco in Richmond (the good part), always love the chance to shop there 8 )



There's a good part in Richmond?

I say that cause whenever I'm watching the news and all I hear is shootings and people getting beat up at Richmond BART.


----------



## jiny (Oct 12, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Apple2012 and Nuclear Bingo as well, I believe. I never knew which part of Texas any of them were from though



Oh yeah, I forgot about Apple2012. I heard he's coming back? Not sure though.


----------



## Jake (Oct 12, 2015)

There are defs people in my state here, but idk any of their users, but amyy and murray live about a 1hr flight south/north of me respectively


----------



## MayorSammy! (Oct 12, 2015)

i have a sister on here so of course it's her!


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 12, 2015)

Chocofruit said:


> Hey guys! Watch no one relate to me!
> I live in the Faroe Islands, Su?uroy.
> 
> And I don't think anyone else on BTF is from the Faroe Islands. xD



there was a catfish episode about someone from there... otherwise i woulda never even heard of it! i'm from central virginia! met quite a few from Northern Virginia (NoVa) nd VA beach so probs them

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dreamy Luigi said:


> North Eastern Virginia not too far from Richmond... not sure who's closest.



oh hiiiii! i'm from Lynchburg VA! I visit my sister in Williamsburg too


----------



## TarzanGirl (Oct 12, 2015)

Brad said:


> I think there are a few from Washington, but none from Oregon as far as I know.



I live in Oregon!


----------



## crystalchild (Oct 12, 2015)

never heard of anyone else from norway here. probably some of the other scandinavians.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Oct 12, 2015)

TarzanGirl said:


> I live in Oregon!



I was born there. I miss the rain and the wild blackberries. I live in Colorado now.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Saylor said:


> Is anyone from Colorado? I think I remember someone telling me they lived in Colorado Springs but I'm not sure if they come online anymore.



Yay. Someone from Colorado. I'm not from Colorado Springs, though.


----------



## radical6 (Oct 13, 2015)

Idk anyone in Washington, but I know Brad's in the northwest area (oregon..hope ur ok w/ me sharing this lol) so we talk sometimes about the northwest.


----------



## Nic (Oct 13, 2015)

No one lives close to me.

/thread


----------



## Amyy (Oct 13, 2015)

pretty sure ive seen people mentioning melbourne, but i forgot who


----------



## crystalmilktea (Oct 13, 2015)

Oldcatlady said:


> Yeh. I'm from Alberta. ;D



Also _from_ Alberta! (But I spend half the year in Ontario)


----------



## asuka (Oct 13, 2015)

pokemanz is from indiana, thats where i'm from too ^^
middle of nowhere fam


----------



## FelicityShadow (Oct 13, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> I do
> 
> I live pretty close to Lixx, Alby-Kun, lethallulu, gamzee, Call me daniel, and Misslily (Philadelphia-New York Area)
> 
> Hopefully we can all meet up one day



Would I be close to you guys? I seem to be the only one from New Jersey here. xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



stargate said:


> I used to live in Ontario, but I now live in New Jersey and I know FelicityShadow lives in New Jersey too (only because it's on their profile hehe)



Ooops just saw this. Nevermind I found another fellow New Jer...sian? Nice stalking skills!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Oct 13, 2015)

Chaotix said:


> There's a good part in Richmond?
> 
> I say that cause whenever I'm watching the news and all I hear is shootings and people getting beat up at Richmond BART.



Yup DEFINITELY a good part otherwise I wouldn't live here haha, fairly off the bad area for sure : )

p.s. I live in a cushy condo in a somewhat fancier area for better living whoot^^


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 13, 2015)

dizzy bone said:


> Anyone in Asia/South East Asia? I live in Malaysia



I live in South East Asia too. Haha yooo


----------



## Reese (Oct 13, 2015)

Someone made a thread like a year ago asking if anyone lived in Hawaii and there were three people besides me, but I don't remember who they all were and idk if they still hang around so


----------



## Heyden (Oct 13, 2015)

Sydneyyy
Only people I know of are Jake, RainCrossing and HibariTheCarnivore..


----------



## Jake (Oct 13, 2015)

Haydenn said:


> Sydneyyy
> Only people I know of are Jake, RainCrossing and HibariTheCarnivore..



o wait ye oops ur like 30 mins away from me LOL


----------



## sock (Oct 13, 2015)

OH MY GOSH THERE ARE ACTUALLY PEOPLE FROM THE UK HERE?! Right, we need to all meet up. 

The closest to me is Bug, she lives 7 doors down from me xD


----------



## ime_rbs (Oct 13, 2015)

Anyone from California? ^_^


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Oct 13, 2015)

sock said:


> OH MY GOSH THERE ARE ACTUALLY PEOPLE FROM THE UK HERE?! Right, we need to all meet up.
> 
> The closest to me is Bug, she lives 7 doors down from me xD



Yup. There are.

Whereabouts in the UK are you from?


----------



## MayorBambie (Oct 13, 2015)

MayorEvvie, considering she lives next door ;P


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 13, 2015)

I live in Ohio, but I don't think I know anyone here that does as well.


----------



## ams (Oct 13, 2015)

Hmm so BC, Alberta and Ontario, but anyone else from Manitoba?


----------



## dizzy bone (Oct 13, 2015)

Aerate said:


> I live in South East Asia too. Haha yooo



Finally one person!


----------



## Trundle (Oct 13, 2015)

Apparently Mr. L lived in Saint John which is a city away from me in New Brunswick, Canada. Aside from that closest is probably Alice and River from Nova Scotia and then anyone who lives in Quebec / Montreal.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Or Maine I guess but no one lives in Maine


----------



## Jacob (Oct 13, 2015)

FelicityShadow said:


> Would I be close to you guys? I seem to be the only one from New Jersey here. xD



I live in Wildwood during the summer, so I guess we are pretty close ;D


----------



## piichinu (Oct 13, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I live in Ohio, but I don't think I know anyone here that does as well.



cleveland?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 13, 2015)

piichinu said:


> cleveland?



Akron, but that's actually not that far.


----------



## Taj (Oct 13, 2015)

Apparently lizzy541's ex-boyfriend lives close to me, if that counts

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hold on we talkin Ohio? I live there


----------



## kassie (Oct 13, 2015)

I live in California, Central valley Area. ^^ I don't know anyone who lives near me sadly.


----------



## Princess (Oct 13, 2015)

Raffy said:


> I live in surrey, BC rn c:
> 
> i know theres one person named "RainyInVancouver", same province



GOD WE'RE MULTIPLYING

WHERE IN SURREY FAM


----------



## Loriii (Oct 13, 2015)

Think it's probably rosabelle because we live in the same country. Not sure if she's still active though.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Oct 13, 2015)

I would have to say Javocado or PuffleKirby21 as they live in South California. I do not know of anyone in Phoenix, Arizona...


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 13, 2015)

I believe Nick (Superpenguin) is very close. Southeast Michigan.


----------



## riummi (Oct 13, 2015)

actually its my sister xD she's at home right now so


----------



## Temari (Oct 13, 2015)

If anyone lives in MN hmu thank


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Oct 13, 2015)

riummi said:


> actually its my sister xD she's at home right now so



Wait who is your sister?


----------



## jiny (Oct 13, 2015)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> Wait who is your sister?



I think she's duckyluv?


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 13, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> SO DID IIIIIIIIIII XD
> 
> Uhhhhh... Any other Welsh TBT members around here, or am I the only one? 030



I'm supposedly of Welsh descent, you know.  But since i'm 'Murcan, nobody knows for sure.  Also, our names dont mean shiznit.


----------



## Sona (Oct 14, 2015)

The user Zandy, I practically live in his pants.


----------



## aericell (Oct 14, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I think she's duckyluv?



duckyluv is my sister..


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 14, 2015)

I think I live closest to Gallows/Kaiaa and then a bunch of inactive TBTers that get on once in a blue moon.


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 14, 2015)

00jachna said:


> I know 3 swedes on here
> 
> So one of those guys
> 
> I live close to Uppsala, incase anyone from SWE is reading this



I live, like, 2 hours away from Uppsala.


----------



## 00jachna (Oct 14, 2015)

Stalfos said:


> I live, like, 2 hours away from Uppsala.



Cool

I'm like an hour away with bus


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 14, 2015)

i live just outside of stockholm, so it takes like 40 minutes to get to uppsala from here lol


----------



## Gregriii (Oct 14, 2015)

Spain anyone??

*Goes running into a corner and starts crying*


----------



## Rasha (Oct 14, 2015)

I live in Kuwait. there's no hope, forever alone yaayy


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Oct 14, 2015)

I'm in SoCal too.
Here to all the Californians.~


----------



## Contessa (Oct 14, 2015)

Beardo said:


> My sister, coobacupcake
> Other than that.... anyone in Iowa?



Beuh


----------



## RainCrossing (Oct 15, 2015)

MayorCarlie and Haydenn both live in Sydney like mee!


----------



## matt (Oct 15, 2015)

Brighton, South East England


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 15, 2015)

California, near the Bay Area, I know when I was talking about the fire here some people said they lived nearby. Don't recall who...


----------



## Meemster (Oct 15, 2015)

I live in Texas! Dunno who else is from here...


----------

